# Delay options



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I took my DD3 off the board - even with tape, my foot changed the delay time within 3 stomps. Currently using my flashback X4 as space/2290/analog setup. I'm thinking of the EQD Dispatch Master, but not sure what else is cool around that price. What's out there that I may have missed?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Instead of or in addition to the flashback? Other than being the size of an aircraft carrier it kinda does it all.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

If you're looking at the EQD am I correct in assuming that you're not needing a Tap Tempo? And then there is the question of analog of digital, since you had the boss on there I am gonna assume that either is fine. There are tons of cool little delays out there that sounds great at a reasonable price point. MXR Carbon Copy would be the first thing that comes to mind, they're usually easy to find used as well. Mad professor Deep blue is a nice sounding simple delay, I have seen the PCB models for as little as $80. I have never owned or heard one personally but the way huge aqua puss also might be a decent option. The videos on it make it seem okay.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> MXR Carbon Copy would be the first thing that comes to mind, they're usually easy to find used as well. Mad professor Deep blue is a nice sounding simple delay, I have seen the PCB models for as little as $80.


Ditto to the Deep Blue. Great little delay.
TBS, I'm using the Hardwire DL-8 as my gig rig ATM, it's a great delay for the price.($100 used)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

If you dig the DD3 and it's just a matter of the knobs moving, maybe try some of these:

http://stompshield.com/


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> If you dig the DD3 and it's just a matter of the knobs moving, maybe try some of these:
> 
> http://stompshield.com/


That's a great idea.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

exhausted said:


> Instead of or in addition to the flashback? Other than being the size of an aircraft carrier it kinda does it all.


In addition to the TC. I think my analog base tone is covered - something that I can use as either a dramatic delay sound or something. The space setting on the TC is nice, so in that vein of things. Also separate mix and level control would be a huge bonus!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> If you dig the DD3 and it's just a matter of the knobs moving, maybe try some of these:
> 
> http://stompshield.com/


That is not cheap haha. I took the knob off of the "mode" pot, and I still managed to move the setting. So, I said "to hell with it" and took the pedal off the board. I have it in my toolbox as a backup. I wanted another delay pedal anyway, now I just have way more room haha.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

*foot shown actual size*


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hahaha! I'm only a size 10!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

exhausted said:


> *foot shown actual size*


Monty Python foot size?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2015)

Set your DD3 to where you want it, then use Gorilla Tape (better than Duct Tape) to tape across all the knobs so they don't move. Rock stars do this all the time.

Here is Joe Bonammasa's board with a Boss delay taped up. Problem solved.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I have both the MXR Carbon Copy and the EQD Dispatch Master. Both great pedals, and I'd recommend them both as simple, great sounding delays. They don't have any bells and whistles, tap tempo, types of delay, etc. Just straight up time and repeats.

As a delay only, I'd say the Carbon Copy has the edge. It has a modulate button which will cause the repeats to modulate as they decay. It's a more organic, analogue sound, and you can control the amount of modulation with a trim pot inside the pedal. Lots of people have them, it's a real gold standard for analogue delay.

That being said, it has been edged off my pedal board by the Dispatch Master. By combining reverb and delay, the Dispatch Master does something that, as you say, is more "dramatic". I use it as my main reverb pedal, because it has a better reverb than most of the amps I'm using. But when you turn on some delay with the reverb, you end up an interesting sound that is very musical in its own right. It's kind of a wash of sound, great for playing arpeggios or slow solo parts into. 

In any case, both pedals are on my "never sell" list.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Duster said:


> I have both the MXR Carbon Copy and the EQD Dispatch Master. Both great pedals, and I'd recommend them both as simple, great sounding delays. They don't have any bells and whistles, tap tempo, types of delay, etc. Just straight up time and repeats.
> 
> As a delay only, I'd say the Carbon Copy has the edge. It has a modulate button which will cause the repeats to modulate as they decay. It's a more organic, analogue sound, and you can control the amount of modulation with a trim pot inside the pedal. Lots of people have them, it's a real gold standard for analogue delay.
> 
> ...


The Carbon Copy is on my "regret selling" list. What a great simple delay. Sounded awesome. What GAS makes you do...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Didn't mean to neg your post!

I like the tone of the carbon copy, but those controls are way too finicky for me to find it actually useable. It's too much or off, really. I spoke to the guitarist/vocalist for last night's opening band and he had a similar situation (but ran one).

I tried the Dispatch Master, Keeley Caverns and Catalinbred Belle Epoch at Chicago music exchange. I used a 2014+ PRS custom 22 with 57/07's into a Hiwatt 112 combo, clean.

The Dispatch master sounded alright, but it wasn't a tone that I couldn't get out of my TC+strymon. Next we tried the Keeley. Immediately we (vocalist/guitarist and I) noticed that the reverb was very lush, and with the tone low and decay high it gave everything a nice ambience without washing things out. Just a good thick reverb tone. Next we moved on to the delay - a nice analog style digital delay, with plenty of time available. Engaging both functions at once gave us a nice deep ambient tone (neck pickup and finger picking for all this), and turned a lick I've played at practice a few times before into something that got Dan's attention. The Belle Epoch didn't really do anything for us. It could get big and swirly, but that would require physical manipulation. While I know a lot of people like that specific delay tone, it's too warm to be useable once any kind of drive hits it (for us).

The Keeley won out by a long shot for us. I checked online and Scott at AAYSR doesn't have them online, and Chicago's sales tax is cheaper... so happy early birthday to me!


----------



## KS1965 (Sep 27, 2015)

The Dispatch Master is my favourite all time pedal, hands down. I've been through several stomp and rack-mount delays over the years and EQD got it right with this one. No need to fuss over the analog vs digital debate; it's warm and sits perfectly in the mix with your dry signal. The reverb is equally warm and useful, which is just a bonus at its price point. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can get that sound with my TC + strymon, which is why I went with the Keeley.


----------

